# Should i wait until i'm 25 ??



## Adam_GTR (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm 24 now but will be 25 in 10 months. Long time i know, but it will give me time to save  . Is there a big difference in insurance from a 24 year old to a 25 year old and it is worth waiting ?? 

Will be for either a R32 GTR or R33 GTR.... haven't decided yet


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Nope, not really... It's supposedly at 30 now that you get the significant drop, although I'm not 30 yet so I can't say for sure.
Don't forget it's a group 20 car so it won't be cheap whatever, although if you look around there seems to be a fair difference when companies give you a quote.


----------



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

There isn't a period where insurance drops alot anymore. The "when you get to 25" claims or 30 was when it was all done on paper as the groups were 17-21 22-24 then 25-35 now it's all on computer the policys aren't grouped in the same way.

I'm 31 now and there was no big drop when i turned 25 or 30. That was on a TT Supra through. Which is half the price to insure than a skyline so any drop would be larger on a skyline so you ma notice it more.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the likes of A-plan are more interested in experiance of a powerful car. As we'd owned ours a year before we got a policy from them, they beat our renewal quote by over £1000!!!


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

The advantage of waiting until 25 is I believe more underwriters will insure skylines at that age, for example Churchill/UKI who underwrite Nationwide/Tesco/Directline/Privilege etc at lowish quotes if risk profile is good (eg low risk postcode/security etc). That said if you can get a quote you are happy with now why not just go for it now as in a year's time you'll be renewing your insurance and hopefully it'll be cheaper


----------



## Matt_r34 (Aug 18, 2004)

im paying £1800 for my 33 gtr with a plan, and i got that last year when i was 23 wich i think isnt to bad.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

You could wait untill your 30th??!


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Age will only help if your over 30.

the things that will help you are:

1 - Postcode
2 - If car is garaged
3 - If the car has a tracker
4 - If you do under 3k a year
5 - If the car is standard
6 - If you have a female on the insurance as a named driver who is over 30+

Get it bought, if your worrying about insurance costs then you shouldnt have a GTR, these cars demand a, 'Its worth it!' or 'Money no object' motto.


----------



## Adam_GTR (Dec 22, 2005)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> if your worrying about insurance costs then you shouldnt have a GTR, these cars demand a, 'Its worth it!' or 'Money no object' motto.


I'm not worrying, obviously i'm trying to find the cheapest but i'm willing to pay whats needed  

Just had a couple of quotes using online companies....

Quotelinedirect - £1680.12 FC
Endsleigh - £1815 FC

  Gonna ring A-plan me thinks....

BTW, I'm 24, 5 years NCB, 6 points (SP60) and live in a RH11 (West Sussex)


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

To give you some context, using an RH11 postcode with someone aged 25/SP60/5+NCB on Nationwide's website the quote was £982.80 on a 97 R33 GTR but you would need a tracker or similar.


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

i wouldnt have thought £1600 was that bad considering your age
aplan are very good

its only money 

once you have shopped about cough up the cash and get the car you want life's to short to be waiting about


----------



## Al_s13 (Sep 19, 2004)

i am 25, insure a 32gtr limited to 6000 miles. Cat 1 alarm. garaged, live in dover, few mods declared, 0 points, 7 years ncb and pay £917 FC bonus protected with A-plan


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

i got a R34 GTR V-spec when i was 22 was paying £1700 i put my dads info in and i went as a second driver with tesco... two years on im 25 and im now paying £1450 still with tesco.
try this option also i did it on line..


----------

